# Installation gentoo serveur proliant dl380g5 [ RESOLU ]

## sdoudou306

Bonjour, voila déjà plusieurs jour que je souhaite assemblé un serveur sous gentoo dans le but d'une gestion de contrôle de connexion wifi avec radius, base de donnée Mysql et LDAP, et de créer un réseau intranet joomla puis liaison internet.

lors de la mise en place via le live cd impossible d'avoir le réseau le module bnx2 n'est pas présent dans mon live cd montée en USBBOOT 

lors de la commande FDISK /des/sda/

seul ma clé USB est visible.

si quelqu'un à une idée se serait avec plaisir car après de nombreux essai rien n'y fait.

c'est le problème quand on débute !! lolLast edited by sdoudou306 on Sun May 04, 2014 7:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

comme conseillé ici ..  livecd ubuntu, centos ou autre iso maison avec les modules et les /lib/firmware  nécessaires .. puis chroot et suivre la doc d’installation.

----------

## sdoudou306

j'ai donc pris la solution du rescue mais voila :

lord de la commande 

```
 fdisk -l /dev/sda 
```

je n'ai que

dev/sda1

alors que j'ai 2 hdd un dans le slot2 et l'autre dans le slot3 mais impossible de les retrouver pour les préparer ???

me manque t'il un modules ??[/code]

----------

## k-root

oui, c'est possible ..  ca dépend des cartes controleurs de ton serveur , c'est du raid matériel , tu as tout bien configuré dans le bios/rom de ton serveur ? 

cf : http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/445605-0-0-0-121.html

et notamment ce doc -> http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/downloads/Debian-5.0-lenny-readme.pdf

ps : il ya aussi les infos pour bnx2 dans ce doc ...

----------

## sdoudou306

Bon donc je viens de lire la doc mais je n y comprend pas grand chose!!

Serait il le grub si c'est le cas je n arrive pas à comprendre ou je dois le configuré et si il y a des fichiers complémentaires à ajouter ?

Merci de votre aide !!

----------

## k-root

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> je n'ai que dev/sda1 alors que j'ai 2 hdd un dans le slot2 et l'autre dans le slot3 mais impossible de les retrouver pour les préparer ???
> 
> me manque t'il un modules ?

 

je pense que non , il n'y a pas de clef usb  ?... 

ps : press F8 when prompted 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJfgfIuavJY

----------

## El_Goretto

Sur un HP, suivant le contrôleur, c'est souvent /dev/cciss, et non /dev/sdx. Pourvu que le driver soit chargé, bien sûr, et les arrays RAID configurés.

----------

## sdoudou306

bonsoir et merci mais même avec la commande fdisk /dev/cciss ou bien parted print les partition créer via l'interface graphique du rescue cd ne sorte pas pourtant j'ai bien créer les partions c'est un truc de fou !!!!

----------

## sdoudou306

bonsoir après avoir tout reconfiguré j'ai donc installé gentoo configuré grub j'ai bien suivi le doc install gentoo et pour tant lorsque je boot le serveur il ne trouve pas le boot de démarrage gentoo.

 je viens de vérifier le boot est bien sur le raid 1 sur le serveur mais il me dis "attempting boot from hard drive" hors quand je fais un diagnostique utilitaire - boot disk test il me dis valid os boot sector présent.

je ne comprend plus rien ???

si quelqu’un à une idée alors merci d'avance !!!

----------

## El_Goretto

Rendu à ce point là, sans données précises (contenu des fichiers de conf, commandes passées, etc), cela sera difficile de te venir en aide.

----------

## sdoudou306

voila j'ai tout réinstallé gentoo mais impossible d’installer grub0 ou 2 même problème.

```
 Installing (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2

 *

 * To avoid automounting and auto(un)installing with /boot,

 * just export the DONT_MOUNT_BOOT variable.

 *

 *

 * Your boot partition, detected as being mounted as /boot, is read-only.

 * Remounting it in read-write mode ...

 *

mount: /boot not mounted or bad option

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail or so

 *

 * Unable to remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!

 *

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2::gentoo failed (preinst phase):

 *   Can't remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 3510:  Called mount-boot_pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 2946:  Called mount-boot_mount_boot_partition

 *   environment, line 2902:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Can't remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/work/grub-2.00'

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

>>> Failed to install sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2:

 *

 * To avoid automounting and auto(un)installing with /boot,

 * just export the DONT_MOUNT_BOOT variable.

 *

 *

 * Unable to remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!

 *

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2::gentoo failed (preinst phase):

 *   Can't remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 3510:  Called mount-boot_pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 2946:  Called mount-boot_mount_boot_partition

 *   environment, line 2902:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Can't remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.00_p5107-r2/work/grub-2.00'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

(chroot) sysresccd / #
```

merci de votre aide.[/code]

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

>  * Your boot partition, detected as being mounted as /boot, is read-only.
> 
>  * Remounting it in read-write mode ...
> 
>  *
> ...

 

des question ?  :Smile: 

----------

## sdoudou306

Oui je voudrais savoir quel sont les commandes car je ne comprend pas ou j'ai fait l erreur de montage de ma partition merci.

pourriez vous me dire également si une commande existe pour passer d'un mode lecture a un mode lecture/écriture.

Et oui je débute.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> Oui je voudrais savoir quel sont les commandes car je ne comprend pas ou j'ai fait l erreur de montage de ma partition merci.
> 
> pourriez vous me dire également si une commande existe pour passer d'un mode lecture a un mode lecture/écriture.
> 
> Et oui je débute.  

 

Dans ce cas là, une petite lecture pleine d'enseignement serait la manpage de la commande mount   :Wink:  (indice: il y a des options pour spécifier un mode lecture uniquement ou lecture/écriture (défaut)).

----------

## k-root

hello,

Pouvez vous verifier les partions qui sont montées et si /boot existe bien ?

```
 df -h && ls -l /boot/
```

Pour info , cela doit correspondre a ce que vous avez configuré a cette etape :

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap8 wrote:*   

> Exemple de code 1.3 : un exemple complet de fichier /etc/fstab

 

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour, voila après avoir repris tout les point j'ai fini par faire l'installation saut qu'il boot bien il me démarre le panneau de choix puis il commence a charger et reste bloqué sur

```
 [  0.924541] ---[end trace 06b037933aa3702c]---  
```

Au secours quelqu'un as une idée ???  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Merci par avance de votre aide!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> Bonjour, voila après avoir repris tout les point j'ai fini par faire l'installation saut qu'il boot bien il me démarre le panneau de choix puis il commence a charger et reste bloqué sur
> 
> ```
>  [  0.924541] ---[end trace 06b037933aa3702c]---  
> ```
> ...

 

"end trace" signifie "fin de la trace". La partie significative se trouve donc au dessus de cette ligne. A moins que tu penses que "06b037933aa3702c" suffise pour nous évoquer quelque chose?  :Smile: 

----------

## sdoudou306

donc voici la page affiché avant que ça fige:

```
 

        [<ffffffff817b1f28>]  native_smp_semd_reschedu le+0x56/0x60

                                      trigger_load_balance+0x17b/0x210

                                      scheduler_tick+0xa5/0xe0

                                       update_process_time+0x62/0x80

                                       tick_sched_handle.isra.10+0x31/0x40

                                       tick_sched_timer+0x47/0x70

                                        __run_hrtimer+0x7b/0x1c0

                                        ? tick_sched_do_timer+0x30/0x230

                                        hrtimer_interrupt+0xf7/0x230

                                        local_apic_timer_interrupt+0x36/0x60

                                        smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x3e/0x60

                                        apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

<E0I> [<ffffffff817b1f28>] ? panic+0x17c/0x1b5

                                        ? panic+0xbe/0x1b5

                                        mount_block_root+0x183/0x221

                                        mount_root+0xe7/0x112

                                        prepare_namespace+0x13d/0x176

                                        kernel_init_freeable+0x1b9/0x1c9

                                        ? do_early_param+0x8c/0x8c

                                        ? rest_init+0x80/8x80

                                        kernel_inti+0x9/0xf0

                                        ret_from_fork+0x7c/0xb0

                                        ? rest_init+0x80/8x80

                [ end trace 4d2eb17713fcc0b2 ]

```

un très grand merci d'avance pour votre aide car mes début son très laborieux   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## El_Goretto

La première trace, je ne vois pas trop, mais la 2e est claire: "mount_block_root". Probablement, tes paramètres de boot donnés via grub au noyau ne doivent pas être bons (il ne doit pas trouver sa partition /). Fais une vérification de ce côté là.

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour, je ne trouve pas serait il possible d'avoir une assistance en live peut être par team viewer éventuellement. Je suis complètement bloqué et bien agacé par ce problème !!

J'ai vraiment besoin d'une assistance car après avoir cherché rien n'y fait. 

Merci d avance de votre compréhension.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu vérifier dans le noyau que tu as mis en dur

- le support pour le filesystem "root" ?

- le chipset du contrôleur disque ?

Sans cela, le noyau ne trouve pas la partition principale et part en sucette.

----------

## sdoudou306

Merci de se retour rapide, serait il possible d'avoir un peu plus d'informations sur les éléments a vérifié.

Merci.

----------

## sdoudou306

Merci de se retour rapide, serait il possible d'avoir un peu plus d'informations sur les éléments a vérifié.

Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sdoudou306 wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je ne trouve pas serait il possible d'avoir une assistance en live peut être par team viewer éventuellement. Je suis complètement bloqué et bien agacé par ce problème !!
> 
> J'ai vraiment besoin d'une assistance car après avoir cherché rien n'y fait. 
> 
> Merci d avance de votre compréhension.

 

Mmmm, désolé. J'ai bien vu ton message en PV, mais je ne suis pas ni dispo ni prêt à faire ce genre du chose. Apporter de l'aide, oui, guider vers de la documentation qui contient la réponse, oui. Mais le type de matériel concerné + le type de coordonnées fournies,  le tout me fait très fortement penser à une opération menée avec un objectif clairement professionnel au bout. Donc je vais devoir dire non, je n'irai pas plus loin.

Si je me trompe, je te presente toutes mes excuses bien entendu, mais là, j'ai le bullshitOmètre qui s'est déclenché, et en général je lui fait confiance  :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

https://www.google.fr/search?q=grub+dl380g5

vous énervez pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *k-root wrote:*   

> https://www.google.fr/search?q=grub+dl380g5
> 
> vous énervez pas  

 

Atta...

...

"boobs"

...

C'est bon maintenant, côté référencement, on va pouvoir rester pendant quelques années au top. ^^

Ok, je sors --> [ ]     :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *k-root wrote:*   

> https://www.google.fr/search?q=grub+dl380g5
> 
> vous énervez pas  

 

Ah tiens, la même recherche chez DDG donne un lien pas crade en 2e position.

Je dis çà, je dis rien, sdoudou306.

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour et merci de votre retour je vais jeté un œil pour voir si je trouve quelque chose sur le liens.

Personne ne s'enerve mais je pense que mon adresse mail qui comprend le mot dépannage a suscité un doute sur le fait que se soit une intervention pour l'un de mes clients   :Smile:  hors mon activité de dépannage n'est pas du tout liée à l'informatique donc voila, et le serveur que j’essaie d'assembler est basé sur une expérience personnel.

Merci en tout cas de votre aide et je ne pensais pas basculer dans de tel justification pour une installation de Gentoo pour un débutant   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  .

----------

## sdoudou306

voici mon fichier grub.conf si quelqu'un à une idée l'installation est établie avec gub2 et lors de l'installation aucun message d’erreur n'est apparue.

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  69d16d19-a82e-4870-829b-04a83539d842

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 69d16d19-a82e-4870-829b-04a83539d842

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-69d16d19-a82e-4870-829b-04a83539d842' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  64344605-73ba-43f0-acb8-b8e7ee414563

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 64344605-73ba-43f0-acb8-b8e7ee414563

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ...'

   linux   /kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p4 ro  

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-69d16d19-a82e-4870-829b-04a83539d842' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.3.8-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.8-gentoo-advanced-69d16d19-a82e-4870-829b-04a83539d842' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  64344605-73ba-43f0-acb8-b8e7ee414563

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 64344605-73ba-43f0-acb8-b8e7ee414563

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ...'

      linux   /kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.3.8-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.8-gentoo-recovery-69d16d19-a82e-4870-829b-04a83539d842' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root  64344605-73ba-43f0-acb8-b8e7ee414563

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 64344605-73ba-43f0-acb8-b8e7ee414563

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ...'

      linux   /kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/cciss/c0d0p4 ro single 

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

----------

## sdoudou306

up pas de news car moi je viens de compiler le noyau et refaire l'installation de grub2 et toujours le même problème..

je dois vraiment être trop c..n c'est pas possible   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Au secours y a t'il quelqu'un qui y comprenne quelque choses ?????

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quelles documentations as-tu suivies ?

As-tu lu les liens qu'on t'a donnés concernant ce serveur ?

PS: merci de ne pas nous relancer par MP: on n'est pas un SAV avec obligation de répondre immédiatement. C'est un forum de volontaires bénévoles, qui répondent quand ils ont le temps de le faire.

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonjour donc voila les infos 

pour la doc j'ai pris celle ci :

[url] https://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml [/url]

pour les donné serveur:

[url] http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/HP_ProLiant_DL380_G5 [/url]

concernant les lignes de commande les ligne de commande voici l'intégralité des données utilisées:

```

Install gentoo

CONCEVOIR UN PLAN DE PARTITIONNEMENT

parted -a optimal /dev/cciss/c0d0

mklabel gpt

unit mib

mkpart primary 1 3

name 1 grub

set 1 bios_grub on

Print

mkpart primary 3 131

name 2 boot

mkpart primary 131 643

name 3 swap

mkpart primary 643 -1

name 4 rootfs

print

quit

CREATION DES SYSTEMES DE FICHIERS

mkfs.ext2 /dev/cciss/c0d0p2

mkfs.ext4 /dev/cciss/c0d0p4

mkswap /dev/cciss/c0d0p3  && swapon /dev/cciss/c0d0p3

MONTER LES PARTITIONS

mount  /dev/cciss/c0d0p4 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/cciss/c0d0p2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

UTILISATION D'UNE ARCHIVE TELECHARGEE DEPUIS L'INTERNET

cd /mnt/gentoo

VIA RESCUE TELECHARGER GENTOO 

IL EST TELECHARGER DANS /ROOT/DOWNLOADS/

PUIS UNE FOIS TELECHARGER LE TRANSFERE AVEC  EMELFM2 DANS /MNT/GENTOO/

tar xvjpf stage3-(versiontéléchargé)*.tar.bz2

tar xvjpf stage3-amd64-20140320.tar.bz2

CONFIGURER LES OPTIONS DE COMPILATION

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.confcd /usr/src/linux

ENTRER DANS LE NOUVEL ENVIRONNEMENT (CHROOT)

mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf

mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

MONTER LES SYSTEMES DE FICHIERS REQUIS (/PROC ET /DEV)

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

ENTRER DANS LE NOUVEL ENVIRONNEMENT

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

INSTALLER UN INSTANTANE DE PORTAGE

emerge-webrsync

emerge –sync

eselect news list

 

eselect news read

eselect profile list

eselect profile set 3

less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

INSTALLER LES SOURCES

emerge gentoo-sources

ls -l /usr/src/linux

configuration manuelle

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

COMPILER ET INSTALLER

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo

CONFIGURER LES MODULES

find /lib/modules/ kernel-3.3.8-gentoo / -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less

INFORMATION SUR LE SYSTEME DE FICHIERS

nano -w /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2       /boot           ext2            noatime,noatime 1 2

/dev/cciss/c0d0p4       /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3       none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

INFORMATION RÉSEAU

nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.enp3s0

rc-update add net.enp3s0 default

nano -w /etc/hosts

INFORMATION SYSTEME

Passwd

INSTALLER LES OUTILS SYSTEME

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add sshd default

emerge ppp

CONFIGURER LE CHARGEUR DE DEMARRAGE

emerge sys-boot/grub:2

grub2-install /dev/cciss/c0d0

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

REDÉMARRAGE DU SYSTÈME

exit

cd

umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}

reboot

```

voila donc je pense que le problème viendrais peut être de la configuration de mon noyau ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, la configuration du noyau est importante.

Si tu hésites, utilise genkernel.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je n'interviendrai pas sur grub2 que je n'utilise pas mais j'ai relevé une coquille dans ce que tu as mis donc a vérifier si c'est bien le cas

 *Quote:*   

> (...)
> 
> CREATION SYSTEMES DE FICHIERS
> 
> mkfs.ext2 /dev/cciss/c0d0p2
> ...

 

btw, on te l'a déjà signalé précédemment mais aussi vérifier au niveau kernel en sus (i.e. si la racine est bien en ext4, est-ce que support ext4 est bien dans le noyaux?) et répondre à ce sujet car pour avoir des backtrace comme çà au boot c'est qu'il te manque une ou plusieurs options importantes dedans

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu vérifier dans le noyau que tu as mis en dur
> 
> - le support pour le filesystem "root" ?
> 
> - le chipset du contrôleur disque ?
> ...

 

Et si tu n'as aucune experience, il vaudrait peut-être mieux utiliser genkernel comme te le dit XavierMiller

----------

## sdoudou306

Bonsoir un grand merci à vous tous donc j'ai utilisé genkernel puis simplement grub2 tout est ok la machine boot et je me connecte sur localhosts.

Par contre pas de gestion du module carte réseau BNX2 comme signalé dans la doc [url] http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/HP_ProLiant_DL380_G5 [/url]

Comment dois je activer le module par défaut au démarrage quelqu'un peu me dire.

dmesg annonce 

```
bnx2 : can't load firmware file "bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.3.fw"
```

donc il va bien le chercher mais il ne le trouve pas ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Vérifier que le kernel est correctement configuré : 	CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=N

si ok, emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware

Enjoy

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faut un firmware pour cette carte. Fais un peu de recherche avec le nom du fichier mentionné par ta citation pour savoir où le récupérer (linux-firmware ou quelque chose de plus spécifique).

----------

